# Best trailer tires?



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

2004 McClain tandem pulling a 4500 lb deck boat. None of the tires match and two need to be replaced. Going to get 4 new. Any recommendations? Goodyear Marathon ST get decent reviews. What’s 2cool say?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lots of topics on this - search button had this recent thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2571378&highlight=Trailer+tires

I put on the Goodyear Endurnace tires from Discount Tire.....they beat everyone on price


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Not sure what size tires you have, but keep in mind that there is now a load range D rating with a 65-75 mph speed available in 14".


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive tried several different tires on my travel trailer, 16' trailer, and boat trailer, Maxxis, Goodyear, and several others I can't remember the names, the best tires I had are Carlisle's ST. No blowouts, good mileage,


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Lots of topics on this - search button had this recent thread
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2571378&highlight=Trailer+tires
> 
> I put on the Goodyear Endurnace tires from Discount Tire.....they beat everyone on price


Thanks. I did a search from my phone this morning and that thread didnâ€™t appear. Looking at the endurance and Maxxis m8008.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

firestone transforce ht


----------



## Bourland (Feb 23, 2006)

*Goodyear Endurance*

Only trailer tire rated 82mph. We have a dozen trailers. Run endurance on all tandems. End of story


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Supposedly a huge factor is keeping maximum or very near maximum rated pressure in the tire. Sidewall flex on under-aired tires just cooks them.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Hankook Vantra...


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to replace the original china bomb tires that came on my travel trailer, will probably put on Goodyear Endurance tires. Will discount tires install travel trailer tires? I seem to remember them telling me a few years ago they would not do trailer installs any longer but maybe I'm just thinking incorrectly.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I just purchased 2 Goodyear Endurance 225 75 R15 load range D speed rated for 87 mph for my utility trailer. They are supposed to be made in the USA. From what I can tell they replace the Marathons.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*SeaIsleDweller*

Discount has mounted and balanced the tires on my RV and Utility trailers.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

texas bohunk said:


> Discount has mounted and balanced the tires on my RV and Utility trailers.


thanks I'll give them a call.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

specktout said:


> Ive tried several different tires on my travel trailer, 16' trailer, and boat trailer, Maxxis, Goodyear, and several others I can't remember the names, the best tires I had are Carlisle's ST. No blowouts, good mileage,


I've always had Carlisle on my lowboy as well. I've been pleased.


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*Discount Tire*

goodyear endurance. had over a year now on a tandem.. checked air pressure the other day and all 4 was at the exact psi i put in them from day one if thats any help to you.


----------

